# Burn Smell - Diesel Particulate Filter



## jventana (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a very strong burn smell this afternoon in my 2010 335D (3000 miles). I was driving stop and go in a mall parking lot (windows partially down) and all of a sudden this very strong burn smell appeared. After driving a while it got better and I believe its gone now. My suspect is the diesel particulate filter, where the manual says it self cleans itself at high temperatures and burns the soot particles. The exhaust pipes all of a sudden show some thick black stuff inside. Does anybody else have the same experience? I thought this process would be less noticeable (at least smell wise).


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

It sounds like the DPF to me. 
When you're driving it doesn't seem so bad but when your parked or going slow, it can stink.


----------



## 5Thirty (Dec 8, 2005)

I have had that twice when I came home....that burnt smell fills up my garage pretty quickly and into my living room. What exactly is that burning smell? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

5Thirty said:


> I have had that twice when I came home....that burnt smell fills up my garage pretty quickly and into my living room. What exactly is that burning smell? Should I be concerned?


When the cars are new with only a few miles on the clock, you get a burning smell that is the coating the factory puts on the car burning off, later you will get a smell when the DPF burns off...nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It just smells like wet infant diapers to me. Which is strange feeling when the baby is not in the car.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Mine also smells, mainly when I have stopped driving and the evil DPF has been in cleaning mode. No big deal.

It also smells after a 230km/h run.


----------



## GoHamilton (Jul 30, 2007)

To me it smells almost like a skunk. I think that after the smell goes away, the d briefly feels really strong. I don't know if it's due to reduced backpressure or just my imagination.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

What I do not understand is why when I have the vent set to the auto recirculating(I forget what the manual calls this) that the car continues to bring in outside air when it is burning that stuff off.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> What I do not understand is why when I have the vent set to the auto recirculating(I forget what the manual calls this) that the car continues to bring in outside air when it is burning that stuff off.


I believe the auto recirculating system only detects dust and things like CO, not smells. I am not sure of this, and I am not sure of what kind of sensor BMW uses, but one of the sensors on the market for cabin air control for sale to car manufacturers says:

"MiCS manufactures dual element
sensors for detecting both reducing gases such as CO and
HC's and oxidizing gases such as NO2 and O3. This allows
for detection of gasoline pollution from cars and motorbikes,
and diesel pollution from diesel-powered cars as well
as trucks and buses."

But it would be a good idea that when the computer decides to burn-off the filter, it could automatically put the air into recirculate while the process is going on. I suspect BMW simply hasn't thought of this yet, and will do it in the future.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Penguin said:


> But it would be a good idea that when the computer decides to burn-off the filter, it could automatically put the air into recirculate while the process is going on. I suspect BMW simply hasn't thought of this yet, and will do it in the future.


I suspect the same thing but still a silly oversight that would just take someone driving the car for a few days to realize should be done.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

GoHamilton said:


> To me it smells almost like a skunk. I think that after the smell goes away, the d briefly feels really strong. I don't know if it's due to reduced backpressure or just my imagination.


Your DPF is cleaning itself, and it stinks.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Finally taking the car in for the DPF recall. Not happy about it..


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck, my SES light has been on non stop since I took mine in. I even took the car back and they had it for 20 days to get some sensor and replace it then when I went to pick it up the stupid light is still on non stop. Probably going to just show up this Saturday and leave it with them until they can figure things out.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Exactly why I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

GoHamilton said:


> To me it smells almost like a skunk. I think that after the smell goes away, the d briefly feels really strong. I don't know if it's due to reduced backpressure or just my imagination.


A skunk, c'mon, it is not that bad. It is a semi-sweet smell, almost like that of drying coffee beans on a coffee farm. Sweet but pungent.

It goes away shortly , get used to it. It happens frequently but is absolutely normal.

I also love the smell of napalm in the morning!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Patrick said:


> Mine also smells, mainly when I have stopped driving and the evil DPF has been in cleaning mode. No big deal.
> 
> It also smells after a 230km/h run.


Hey Patrick, 230km/h in Finland! What would the fine for that be?:dunno:


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> A skunk, c'mon, it is not that bad. It is a semi-sweet smell, almost like that of drying coffee beans on a coffee farm. Sweet but pungent.
> 
> It goes away shortly , get used to it. It happens frequently but is absolutely normal.
> 
> I also love the smell of napalm in the morning!


X2....It's not a bad smell....nothing like the smell of diesel exhaust or the smell of Peppe LaPew.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Flyingman said:


> Hey Patrick, 230km/h in Finland! What would the fine for that be?:dunno:


That would depend on how much money you made BEFORE taxes, in 2009. 

Anyway, it would bye-bye driver's license for a long time, and a massive fine.

Thankfully, my 230-260km/h runs were done on an open Autobahn, with no traffic, and perfect visibility. 

And I never exceed the speed limit here in Soviet Finland. :rofl:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Patrick said:


> That would depend on how much money you made BEFORE taxes, in 2009.
> 
> Anyway, it would bye-bye driver's license for a long time, and a massive fine.
> 
> ...


I was there in the late 90's with a crazy Cubano friend of mine. You can imagin two latinos tearing up the asphalt as the locals obey every law to the "T". It was funny. We didn't hit any moose or reindeer!:rofl:

Too much Korskencorva (or however you spell that rot gut:dunno


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Flyingman said:


> Too much Korskencorva (or however you spell that rot gut:dunno


Watch it there! I will fight to protect my Koskenkorva! :rofl:


----------

